# Very silly orchestral scene



## natcase701

Help! I am trying to identify the movie this is a scene from. Apparently non-English-language, but I can't identify the language the rap in the middle is in. And I've Googled everything I can think of. Any leads?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=449009578470983


----------



## joen_cph

That was great fun, and much better than many commercials trying to stage a "loosening up" of a too conventional classical music situation (and usually just replacing it with other conventions and more profitable consumerism) ...

At first, the Beethoven violin concerto evolves into something else. From 0.45, there´s some gibberish-rockn´roll-English, at 1.25 definitely some real French (accompanied by an Offenbach can-can), but I don´t think that the uttered words are really meant to make much sense, except from that the French words seem to be perhaps a bit rebellious, it´s about "taking control ~power" ("prendre le pouvoir").

At 1.20 there´s some rap-like singing, but it seems to be a slight bit of Spanish ("la musica"; not Italian IMO), quickly replaced by the French that follows.


----------



## natcase701

Found it! http://www.oregonlive.com/performance/index.ssf/2011/10/youtubes_crazy_orchestra_inspi.html


----------

